# 3 Shot Practice, No Fast Draw



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Shot to shot 1.91 seconds.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful shooting dgui. A cans life sure is a miserable thing with you around. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeeeez....


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

You never cease to surprise!!!!!

Awesome accuracy and power ...by the way, are you implying you shoot those in a "slow" mode 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tnflipper52 said:


> Beautiful shooting dgui. A cans life sure is a miserable thing with you around. Thanks for sharing.


I just adore Cans they make such a lovely noise when adequately hit.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> You never cease to surprise!!!!!
> 
> Awesome accuracy and power ...by the way, are you implying you shoot those in a "slow" mode
> 
> Cheers ...Q


Yes indeed. This could be viewed as a Casual F D but nothing more. Interested in getting shot to shot time down for a shot I would like to make at some point.

Glad you like.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Warrior said:


> Jeeeez....


I will take that as You Like.


----------

